# Can rabbits eat cress?



## Paws&Claws

If so is there a difference between water cress and salad cress? I was thinking of growing some so i cud feed the rabbits with it.... anyone know?  x


----------



## Guest

The only difference between the two is the way they are grown, botanically they are related so I see no other differences :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Paws&Claws

B3rnie said:


> The only difference between the two is the way they are grown, botanically they are related so I see no other differences :thumbup::thumbup:


So are they allow to munch it?  x


----------



## Guest

Paws&Claws said:


> So are they allow to munch it?  x


Well my 6 have never had a problem :thumbup:


----------



## Paws&Claws

B3rnie said:


> Well my 6 have never had a problem :thumbup:


ooo good  how much do you give them in one serving?  x


----------



## Guest

Only a small amount tbh about half a handful, I mix it in with their spring greens about once a week


----------



## Paws&Claws

B3rnie said:


> Only a small amount tbh about half a handful, I mix it in with their spring greens about once a week


Its a sunday lunch veggie then? :thumbup: a once a week veggie hehe 

(PS are you following me? ) x


----------



## Guest

Paws&Claws said:


> Its a sunday lunch veggie then? :thumbup: a once a week veggie hehe
> 
> (PS are you following me? ) x


You noticed then :lol::lol: I was thinking it was funny that I keep commenting on your posts today hehe you have you very own lil stalker, I don't need much care and I come with lots of fluffs :lol::lol:


----------



## Paws&Claws

B3rnie said:


> You noticed then :lol::lol: I was thinking it was funny that I keep commenting on your posts today hehe you have you very own lil stalker, I don't need much care and I come with lots of fluffs :lol::lol:


:lol: degus, rabbits and cress! you're so wise! haha x


----------



## Guest

Paws&Claws said:


> :lol: degus, rabbits and cress! you're so wise! haha x


aww thank you hehe


----------



## hazyreality

Hmmm, never thought about Cress, will get some for mine  Add it to the pot with the basil and parsley 
These people who can talk on here all day and dont work Sundays! I was at work at 7.15 this morning!

*Heidi*


----------



## Paws&Claws

hazyreality said:


> Hmmm, never thought about Cress, will get some for mine  Add it to the pot with the basil and parsley
> These people who can talk on here all day and dont work Sundays! I was at work at 7.15 this morning!
> 
> *Heidi*


So would it be a good idea to plant basil, parsley and cress in some pots?  then grow them and cut them so the rabbits can nibble them as occasional treats? :thumbup: x


----------



## hazyreality

Paws&Claws said:


> So would it be a good idea to plant basil, parsley and cress in some pots?  then grow them and cut them so the rabbits can nibble them as occasional treats? :thumbup: x


Good idea  
Kimba, Kara and Rascal LOVE basil, the others arnt sure! They all steal parsley when they are loose in the garden!

*Heidi*


----------



## Paws&Claws

hazyreality said:


> Good idea
> Kimba, Kara and Rascal LOVE basil, the others arnt sure! They all steal parsley when they are loose in the garden!
> 
> *Heidi*


Oooo! Ill get growing! Ive been wanting to grow the veg they eat so i dont have to buy it all the time :thumbup: i cant wait to start! This may sound silly but there isnt different types or anything is there? basil is basil right? :lol:

(PS your starting to follow me now too!!!! :lol


----------

